# Integrated Tourniquet System



## Rabid Badger (Oct 29, 2008)

Revolutionary tourniquet:

http://defensetech.org/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 29, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKSx6952ya4"]YouTube - BLACKHAWK! Integrated Tourniquet System-ITS[/ame]


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

I know a doctor that bought a pair a couple a weeks ago and he thinks that they wont work. 

F.M.


----------



## Doc_K (Oct 30, 2008)

Great idea in theory, at least, and maybe this is just a first step towards uniforms that will actively "respond" against injuries.

It's just too bad they couldn't think of a "T" word to throw in front of "Integrated." :cool:


----------



## redneck (Oct 30, 2008)

Great idea;shit company (Blackhawk). Neither I nor anyone I know in my unit (or other units/branches) will own ANYTHING from Blackhawk. Stolen Ideas,Shitty engineering,piss-poor customer service/support,dont stand behind their warranties,and last but not least,WAAAAAY overpriced for the cheap offshore labor crap they produce. I tell everyone I come into contact with who is thinking of buying some of their crap to go with Eagle or someone else. RANT OVER


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have anything from Blackhawk but thanks for the heads up. I was reading on another site just like this one about a guy who was buying a  Blackhawk Medical pack and how he thought that his Blackhawk was superior to his Eagle medical pack. I don't own an Eagle but I know the rep. they have and he must be confused. I would loved an Eagle when I was in.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yea, As we all know, T.Q's need a substantial amount of torque to produce hemmorage control and I don't know how the pants are going to do that.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 31, 2008)

it's just a tq that happens to have a placement in a set of pants. You could achieve the same effect by taking the issued tq's and tack stitching them into a set of pants, then cover them up so they aren't catching on stuff.  Crank em down when required.


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 31, 2008)

The very first problem I see with this system is what may have a fundamental flaw; How is it assumed that right after an extremity has been torn up that these 'wiz-bang' tourniquets located roughly in the same location are going to be perfectly functional??  Instead of buying some 'trick' (read: expensive) clothing and constantly carrying 4 TQ's that may or may not work, how about using that old technology known as P.O.C.K.E.T.?

This all reminds me of a similar system the Moro fighters in the Philippines used against the Marines in the very early 1900's.  They were said to keep charging in attack even if shot in the extremities because just prior to the attack they had constricted the blood flows to each arm and leg with loose tourniquets (don't ask me how this was effectively accomplished :uhh:)  Most of the Moros were fighting with blades.  This is where the Marines picked up the name "Leathernecks" because even when the Moro's where bayoneted, they would reportedly pull the blade deeper into themselves so they might get close enough to hack at the Marines neck with their blade.  So the Marines (always adapting) began wearing a thick layer of leather around their necks.

It was also during this time that the Marines found that shooting the Moro's with their 38's was ineffective (the Moros were still reaching them with their blades even after being shot), but by shooting them with 45's, they could drop them.  Hence, the 1911 was made king and remained king until some pinhead at the Pentagon recently decided to take them all away and issue the "new technologies" of the 9mm's (which are basically 38's once again). :doh:

New is not always better.


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2008)

Brooklynben said:


> New is not always better.



Amen!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree. Is every person in country carrying T.Q's on their I.B.A.? When I was in we used to carry them center line on our I.B.A.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brooklynben said:


> The very first problem I see with this system is what may have a fundamental flaw; How is it assumed that right after an extremity has been torn up that these 'wiz-bang' tourniquets located roughly in the same location are going to be perfectly functional??  Instead of buying some 'trick' (read: expensive) clothing and constantly carrying 4 TQ's that may or may not work, how about using that old technology known as P.O.C.K.E.T.?
> 
> This all reminds me of a similar system the Moro fighters in the Philippines used against the Marines in the very early 1900's.  They were said to keep charging in attack even if shot in the extremities because just prior to the attack they had constricted the blood flows to each arm and leg with loose tourniquets (don't ask me how this was effectively accomplished :uhh:)  Most of the Moros were fighting with blades.  *This is where the Marines picked up the name "Leathernecks" because even when the Moro's where bayoneted, they would reportedly pull the blade deeper into themselves so they might get close enough to hack at the Marines neck with their blade.  So the Marines (always adapting) began wearing a thick layer of leather around their necks.*
> It was also during this time that the Marines found that shooting the Moro's with their 38's was ineffective (the Moros were still reaching them with their blades even after being shot), but by shooting them with 45's, they could drop them.  Hence, the 1911 was made king and remained king until some pinhead at the Pentagon recently decided to take them all away and issue the "new technologies" of the 9mm's (which are basically 38's once again). :doh:
> ...



Pretty sure we were called Leathernecks long before that...

http://www.southcoastsar.org/Leathernecks.htm
http://www.usmcpress.com/heritage/usmc_terms.htm


----------



## redneck (Nov 1, 2008)

I carry my TQ and all other med supplies (I.V bag,starter kit,venipuntures,CAIR clamp,bloodstopper, ect) in a pouch on a drop leg platform on my left leg. Hope that helps someone out.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 1, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> I agree. Is every person in country carrying T.Q's on their I.B.A.? When I was in we used to carry them center line on our I.B.A.



Yes, but unfortunately not everyone carries it centerline (or more than one, accessible by either hand).  I spot check strangers all the time on that shit.  I shake their right hand, don't release and ask them if they can reach their TQ.  It's an awkward proof, but hard to argue with.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 1, 2008)

left side of my armor is where my medkit was... my pouch was loaded so typical major wound car was taken care of in sequence... TQ, kerlex, isralie, saline lock, OPA/NPA... i made sure that it was easy to get to with my right hand but easiest with the left.. especially being right handed, figured that if everything went to crap ease of access for my weak side was paramount anyway.

Then of course at one point there was the big bag on my back with multiple tq's... lol


----------



## Muppet (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

F.M.


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 3, 2008)

0699 said:


> Pretty sure we were called Leathernecks long before that...
> http://www.southcoastsar.org/Leathernecks.htm
> http://www.usmcpress.com/heritage/usmc_terms.htm


I gratefully stand corrected.


----------

